# Siberia from North to East. Part 8 : Vladivostok



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

So here is the eighth (and final) thread about the trip I did this summer in Siberia.
Here are the links towards the seven first threads :
Siberia from North to East. Part 1 : Norilsk
Siberia from North to East. Part 2 : Dudinka
Siberia from North to East. Part 3 : Along the Yenisei
Siberia from North to East. Part 4 : Yeniseisk and Podtesovo
Siberia from North to East. Part 5 : Krasnoyarsk
Siberia from North to East. Part 6 : On the train, again
Siberia from North to East. Part 7 : Khabarovsk


Vladivostok with a population of about 600,000 is the main metropolis of Russian far east. It seemed a lot bigger than Khabarovsk (which has roughly the same population) and felt a lot more international than all the other Siberian cities than I've visited. English was more widely spoken than in other cities (a lot less than in most countries though) and there were tons of foreign tourists in the streets (mainly chinese and japenese).
The trip from Khabarovsk to Vladivostok by train lasts 11 hours. A very long trip when some of your compartment mates snored for all the night !

1-Looking at the Pacific :









2- Local theatre :









3- My first day in Vladivostok was very foggy :









4-









5-









6-









7-









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13-









14- Chinese tourists taking the pose :









15-









16-









17-









18-









19-









20- The train station :









21- Waiting room :









22-









23-









24- Momument marking the end of the transsiberian line (9,288 km) :









25-









26- Lenin :









27- And the abandonned monkey of Vladivostok :









28-









29-









30-









31- My hotel (I stayed on the 8th -or 9th ?- floor) :









32- Abandonned building in construction right in front of my hotel :









33-









34-









35-









36-









37-









38-









39-









40-









41-









42-









43-









44- The Vladivostok's funicular. It was closed unfortunately.









45- So I had to take the stairs !









46-









47-









48-









49-









50-









51-









52-









53-









54-









55-









56-









57-









58-









59-









60-









61-









62-









63-









64-









65-









66-









67-









68-









69-









70-









71- My hotel on the left :









72-









73-









74-









75-









76-









77-









78-









79-









80-









81-









82- I had a fantastic lunch in this asian restaurant, but it was a very awkward moment. The korean (or chinese ? but i think they were korean) women from the restaurant were talking to me in a language I couldn't recognize. Was it Korean ? Chinese ? Russian spoken with a heavy korean or chinese accent ? I did my best to make them understand me, at first trying to speak Russian, then English, etc... 
They finally understand that all I want was to eat. So I entered the big room of the restaurant where I was the only customer (it was noon). The menu was all in Russian, but fortunately the 10 or 12 years old son of one the korean (?) women spoke english and translated for me the menu. Then he engaged me in conversation, asking me where I was from, etc. He was impressed when I said to him I came from France and when I showed him on a map all the trip I've made from Norilsk to Vladivostok. He ran to his relatives to repeat that to them.
The food was very good and a lot cheaper than in all the russian restaurants I tried during my trip :









83-









84- I was searching for a good observation point, and I found out this hidden hill, dominating the Vladivostok bays, with no other tourist, or even people, in sight :









85-









86- The two bridges being built in Vladivostok :









87-









88-









89-









90-









91- It's high :









92-









93-









94-









95-









96-









97-









98-









99-









100-









101-









102-









103-









104-









105-









106- My feet in the Pacific :









107-









108-









109-









110-









111-









112-









113-









114-









115-









116-









117-









118-









119-









120-









121-









122-









123-









124-









125-









126-









127-









128- WW2 memorial :









129-









130-









131-









132-









133-









134-









135-









136-









137-


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

Really sweet photos  looks like a nice place.. hope to take the transsiberian one time, myself.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

One of those places that Ive always wanted to visit. Thanks for a very interesting tour!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

how beautiful! i've always found vladivostok interesting, and this thread has inspired me to strive and visit.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Nice photos of Vladivostok. What a way to close the trip, huh?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hard to believe there is a beach city in Siberia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Hard to believe there is a beach city in Siberia


Vladivostok is not in Siberia, is it in Far East.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Very interesting thread. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos from Vladivostok


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

here is much better thread about Vladivostok (sorry that it is not for the first page, but you'll look through pages yourself) - also this one is old - the bridge is now nearly compleeted and the thread below shows it preety good:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934028&page=28


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

^^
Very classy. :|

Thanks to the other forumers for the nice comments !


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for a nice photo tour of Siberia...:cheers:


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Must have been an amazing trip!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Great series, thanks!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## rdw3rd (Jun 12, 2007)

I salute your spirit of adventure ! Wonderful and informative collection of photos.


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Unknown and interesting place!


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for interesting photos!


----------



## Guilhermebrenner (Jan 27, 2015)

cool pictures


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys.

If you enjoyed this serie of threads about my 2011 trip to Russia, you can also take a look at my thread about the other Russian trip I did in 2013. 
It's on the French forum, here is the link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1704149

I will soon make a thread about it on the international forum, with English comments.


----------

